# Gulliver's Gate



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out the new HUGE model layout in Times Square, NYC ... packed with cities, model trains, landscapes, airports, etc.

Just opened!






https://www.cnet.com/news/gullivers-gate-miniature-model-world-times-square-attraction/

You can even be 3D scanned, 3D printed, and have yourself added to the scene ... at 1:87 scale!

TJ


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey, that's pretty cool. An American version of Miniatur Wunderland.

I'll have to hop down there and have a look in person.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My boys and I finally made it to Gulliver's Gate in NYC. Nice!


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

We went back in Dec.
It was awesome.
Check travel sites for discount tickets.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks cool, pretty spendy right now, hopefully good discounts can be obtained.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Agreed, John. $36 at the door. $27 or so via various online discount sites.

I'd say worth $27 ... lots to see. Model makers active on site, happy to talk to you.

TJ


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you guys have any idea what real-estate values are like in Times Square? I'm surprised that they can keep the admission fee that low! Their rent and utility bills must be enormous.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

True. They're about 1 block from Times Square, proper ... but yes ... high rent district!!!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

That diorama of NYC is stunning! Wonder how long it took to make?
And how really accurate it is, with the smaller buildings?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ron, the white diorama of NYC is quite accurate. 3D printed in approx 8" x 8" sections from satellite Google scans. You can actually buy individual sections of the city in the gift shop.

TJ


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Even with discount tickets, is it worth that as a model railroad?
Not a criticsm, just a question.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I wouldn't say it's a "model railroad", per se. Not too much in terms of functional rail. Rather, it's a scale model of many cities from around the world, done in very, very impressive detail.

So, yes ... worth the price, in my opinion. Check online, though, and your bound to find discount ticket prices.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, it seems Gulliver's Gate has succumbed to high rents and insufficient revenue...









Gulliver’s Gate Closes at 229 West 43rd St., Ex-NYT Building


Gulliver’s Gate, the tourist attraction featuring miniature landscapes, closed its doors at Kushner Companies’ 229 West 43rd Street.




therealdeal.com


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was, sadly, predictable. I'm sure they were already on the ropes financially, but with the quarantine in place, the lack of traffic would certainly exacerbate the financial situation.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

They had filed for bankruptcy protection back in October. They were trying to find cheaper premises to rent.


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

We're not only boring, but cutting and sanding and drilling and ... 👍


----------

